# Excision of soft tissue mass



## wmcodylee (May 15, 2017)

Can someone tell me what would be the appropriate code for "Excision of soft tissue tumor mass, first dorsal compartment?" I am finding 25075, but the physician does not indicate how big the mass is in the op report. Is there another code for this?


----------

